# Questions about SSI.



## DocRoberts (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm a type 1 diabetic that has survived on short terms without insulin. However, if I wished to travel, I would need to get SSI along with medicaid in order to get the medication I require to survive.

Does anyone have advice on what I should do to head in this direction?


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 6, 2017)

DocRoberts said:


> I'm a type 1 diabetic that has survived on short terms without insulin. However, if I wished to travel, I would need to get SSI along with medicaid in order to get the medication I require to survive.
> 
> Does anyone have advice on what I should do to head in this direction?



Do u need short acting or long acting?


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Sep 7, 2017)

If they say NO, they will give you an option to appeal. You may also get free representation from a lawyer.


----------



## UnSpentYouth (Sep 7, 2017)

I have heard that they refuse many on first try thru. Definitely do the appeal. Alot get awarded with the appeal.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 7, 2017)

UnSpentYouth said:


> I have heard that they refuse many on first try thru. Definitely do the appeal. Alot get awarded with the appeal.



Sadly most people have to wait til the second appeal. Unless you have a serious physical illness or impairment of course.


----------



## autumn (Sep 7, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Sadly most people have to wait til the second appeal. Unless you have a serious physical illness or impairment of course.



You still get backpay though, so there's that.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 7, 2017)

zim said:


> You still get backpay though, so there's that.



Yes that is true.


----------



## Art101 (Sep 7, 2017)

IN doing some research your best bet on getting approved on the mainland would be to bounce out to Utah.They have the highest approval rate.Dont know if this helps.


----------



## James Meadowlark (Sep 8, 2017)

DocRoberts said:


> I'm a type 1 diabetic that has survived on short terms without insulin. However, if I wished to travel, I would need to get SSI along with medicaid in order to get the medication I require to survive.
> 
> Does anyone have advice on what I should do to head in this direction?



Take your time to prepare for your application and interview, have all of your medical records and read/memorize as much as you can. Cross-reference things you're not familiar with. Be sure to complete the work activity questionnaire (3033 & 821) in full, esp. if it's not that great/blue collar- Work history and education are important... For example if you have neuropathy in your feet but you're twenty-eight with a college degree who has always worked in an office, your chances are far worse than a fifty year old high-school drop out that's only ever worked construction... When you fill out the paperwork, be as detailed as possible- Every doctor you've seen, every medicine you've taken, etc. 

Not an "expert" expert, but I help a lot of folks with their disability applications/hearings in my job. Be sure to list all of the other problems you have as a result of the diabetes when you apply and emphasize them in your interview.

If insulin dependency is your only deal, you're going to have a hard time being declared disabled, since there are lots of insulin-dependent folks who hold down jobs just fine, and thus capable of working/not disabled. I'd start by looking at the SS "blue" book chapter on endocrine disorders and go from there as you do your application and prepare for your interview. You pretty much have to be unable to work (Substantial Gainful Activity) irrespective of treatment for an anticipated period of 12 months to get approved.

You'll see most of how they determine if you're disabled is based on the chapters about _other _parts of your body- This is why it's critical to be prepared before you apply.... Most of what would qualify someone as unable to work surrounding diabetes is based on how it's affected your other systems.. Uncontrollable, multiple episodes of DKA, permanent vision loss, brain issues, amputation of feet etc. It sucks that insulin isn't just free since so many depend on it.

Good luck to you!


----------



## James Meadowlark (Sep 8, 2017)

quad8 said:


> If they say NO, they will give you an option to appeal. You may also get free representation from a lawyer.



Also forgot to add... Most _hospitals_ hire vendors to assist uninsured patients find funding sources, especially non-profit hospitals... While you may get help for free from an attny if you have a strong case, that's probably going to come at the appeals level. If you're hospitalized anytime soon, or maybe even an outpatient at a hospital, you may be able to ask at registration if they have someone who can talk to you. These companies get paid a commission by the hospital if they're able get your bill paid by Medicaid instead of just sent to collections/bad debt, and they have pretty good track records as they are profit-motivated. Ask if they have a "Revenue Cycle" vendor... Keep in mind these guys need to have some skin in the game, so you've got to have a bill outstanding with the provider they work for. It's a good deal for everyone, since the hospital will get paid, they make their money, and the patient gets to "keep" their benefits moving forward, and they shouldn't ever charge the patient a dime for their services.



Most doctors offices and public sources (heath departments etc) don't have these services, but many hospitals do since the bills tend to get up there. Worth asking about if you find yourself in that situation.


----------

